# iBasso P3 Heron



## isao2k8

Here's some info, and an image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





iBasso






 (Sep. 18. 2008)
http://www.ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=36
 Released! 179 USD.


----------



## evilmerlin

WOW! That sounds fantastic! Opamp rolling supported right from the maker!

 The 6 AAA batteries should give quite a good life as well. Looking forward to this!

 No DAC so it should be quite cheap and won't take away orders from the D3 or D2.

 It does look quite simple though (admittedly, I'm no EE, so I could be very wrong), hopefully it'll sound good.


----------



## iozz

Sound nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Hope it won't be too big!


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

ibasso is really bringing portable headphone amps to a whole new ballgame! 6 AAA's! Somehow I wish they used 9V's instead


----------



## lewislink

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ibasso is really bringing portable headphone amps to a whole new ballgame! 6 AAA's! Somehow I wish they used 9V's instead_

 

I was thinking the same thing. That, and rechargeable 9 volt Lithium batteries.


----------



## roxxor

Finally a worthy Viper successor?


----------



## lucifix

SWEET! I wonder when is it coming out, definitely going to buy it for the (presumably) fantastic battery life and opamp rolling capability


----------



## Luminette

Pretty enticing


----------



## evilmerlin

9V batteries won't give you the kind of battery life 6 AAAs will give though. I mean a single AAA usually has got larger capacity than a 9V as it is already.


----------



## rhw

I might be wrong
 but it looks like the amp board of the D3?


----------



## Navyblue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *evilmerlin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_9V batteries won't give you the kind of battery life 6 AAAs will give though. I mean a single AAA usually has got larger capacity than a 9V as it is already._

 

Typical 9 V rechargeable battery does 150 mA. 9 x 150 = 1350 mW

 Typical 1.2 V AAA rechargeable battery does 750 mA. 1.2 x 750 = 900 mW

 A single rechargeable AAA is not going to give more power than a 9 V rechargeable. But 6 of them will.


----------



## Navyblue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iozz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sound nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Hope it won't be too big!_

 

The size of the battery could serve as a scale. It looks like that it is going to be about twice the length of AAA batt, less than 5x the width of AAA batt, and less tall than 3x the width of AAA batt.


----------



## lewislink

The blue type is the ones I was referring to. They are used in the Practical Devices XM4 and they do last one heck of a very long time. Several days continuous usage.

 The Energizer is a NiMh battery and I can usually go all day with it.


----------



## RAQemUP

If he they are planing to include an opamp kit with a P3 Heron purchase, I doubt it will cost cheaper then the D2. Personally, I can't wait to get my hand on one of these though 6XAAA is a beast.


----------



## roxxor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Navyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Typical 9 V rechargeable battery does 150 mA. 9 x 150 = 1350 mW

 Typical 1.2 V AAA rechargeable battery does 750 mA. 1.2 x 750 = 900 mW

 A single rechargeable AAA is not going to give more power than a 9 V rechargeable. But 6 of them will. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Put another way.

 Highest capacity 9V rechargeable (that I could find googling), 625mA = 5625mW

 Highest capacity 1.2V rechargeable AAA (again by googling), 1200mA = 1440mW x 6 = 8640mW

 I think I'd still prefer a 9V, to be honest.


----------



## lucifix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RAQemUP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If he they are planing to include an opamp kit with a P3 Heron purchase, I doubt it will cost cheaper then the D2. Personally, I can't wait to get my hand on one of these though 6XAAA is a beast._

 

I heard that it would cost about $179 excluding shipping.

 I'm thinking that the reason for it being cheaper might be due to the fact that this is a DAC-less version which makes it significantly cheaper even with the opamp rolling kit.


----------



## RAQemUP

$179? I thought the the D2 Boa was $175-185 so this isnt cheaper. Basically exchanging opamp rolling and user replaceable batteries vs DAC and sell charging.

 Now with this, I can have my D2 Viper concentrate solely as my PC amp/dac using the better sounding high drain opamps (some combos give less then 10 hours battery time). The P3 Huron with 6xAAA should last quite a long time for portable use regardless of what opamps are in there.


----------



## Edwood

First 5 AAA's now 6?

 When will iBasso learn that 99.99% of the chargers out there have a maximum of *four* charging bays? 

 Or just keep creating landfill from batteries.

 The whole benefit behind using AAA's is the ease of swapping the batteries and cheapness of AAA rechargeables. And of course the ability to use primary, nonrechargeables as well.

 But the benefit of using 6AAA's is the converter circuitry is very simple, can be pretty much minimally regulated, or completely unregulated, which means it's cheaper and easier to make.

 -Ed


----------



## evilmerlin

P3 Heron will be available in 10 days according to an email I received from iBasso.


----------



## lucifix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RAQemUP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$179? I thought the the D2 Boa was $175-185 so this isnt cheaper. Basically exchanging opamp rolling and user replaceable batteries vs DAC and sell charging.

 Now with this, I can have my D2 Viper concentrate solely as my PC amp/dac using the better sounding high drain opamps (some combos give less then 10 hours battery time). The P3 Huron with 6xAAA should last quite a long time for portable use regardless of what opamps are in there._

 

I meant D2 as in the viper, since both of them are opamp rollable, the boa isn't. 

 Anyhow, I can't wait to see how this sounds as compared to the rolled viper.

 Hope that more experienced opamp rollers would get the P3 soon so we could try the different opamp combos


----------



## lucifix

Silly phone, double post..


----------



## nsx_23

Hope to hell the price is right for this.


----------



## Luminette

Why is the battery swapping such an issue if you just charge them while they're left inside there anyhow? I never understand this complaint when they are chargable while left inside

 I'm wondering, though, if the current from those batteries will equal that of a 9v route

 or a 2x 9v route. 

 Any battery knowledgables know how the 6 aaa compares to both 1 and 2 9v as far as current?

 And for comparable Lithium ion batteries in other portable amps, too

 Wondering what is really the optimal choice from the designers perspective - size / weight relatively backseat considerations


----------



## tnmike1

this is indeed great news for people like me who (1) were previous Xin owners and never had the guts/experience/tiny hands to experiment with opamp rolling and (2) want a lower-priced DACless amp that can be customized via interchangeable opamps and buffers. Plus instruction sheet?? WOW what more can we electronics-dummies want?? Now just hope the price is right.

 Time for a new amp???


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luminette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why is the battery swapping such an issue if you just charge them while they're left inside there anyhow? I never understand this complaint when they are chargeable while left inside_

 


 It's because some of us are impatient and want to change the batteries right after the first set runs out. Especially while on the go. Lol. And it's a hassle to take more than one round to charge a set. This is why 4 is ideal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless of course you have an 8-bay charger.


----------



## evilmerlin

Update: The P3 is US$179 including shipping.


----------



## chiefroastbeef

Wow, that is a beautiful price, I wish the P3 had a Dac.. I'd love to have a DAC/Amp with opamp rolling capabilities for a good price...


----------



## evilmerlin

I don't know man, the Boa is cheaper and comes with a DAC. Is the ability to roll opamps worth that much?


----------



## chiefroastbeef

Probably not, I actually want the Predator for it's portability and acclaimed sound... man I need to quit..


----------



## evilmerlin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chiefroastbeef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Probably not, I actually want the Predator for it's portability and acclaimed sound... man I need to quit.._

 

What is this "quiting" you speak of?


----------



## roxxor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *evilmerlin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the ability to roll opamps worth that much?_

 

Anyone who owns or has owned a Viper will say yes. Some have even claimed a Viper can match Predator/Pico-like performance with the right combo of opamps. Although my sig says I own one, I haven't tried rolling opamps yet as the unit just arrived in the mail this morning... but I will...


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luminette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why is the battery swapping such an issue if you just charge them while they're left inside there anyhow? I never understand this complaint when they are chargable while left inside

 I'm wondering, though, if the current from those batteries will equal that of a 9v route

 or a 2x 9v route. 

 Any battery knowledgables know how the 6 aaa compares to both 1 and 2 9v as far as current?

 And for comparable Lithium ion batteries in other portable amps, too

 Wondering what is really the optimal choice from the designers perspective - size / weight relatively backseat considerations_

 

If you're not going to swap batteries why bother with removeable batteries? would be better to have Li-Ion battery pack inside. 

 2x 9V would make for a much larger Amp housing.

 Voltage wise, you'd have 7.2V - 9V with 6x AAA's depending on whether you use NiMH or Alkalines. Would also depend on whether all 6 are in series or not.

 -Ed


----------



## chiefroastbeef

Head-fi is worst than drugs man, well maybe not. I don't know. I quit.


----------



## jpscool4u

head-fi is a man's (wallet's) worst enemy...


----------



## gideonMorrison

To be honest I have spent at least 20 hours the past three days on this website, it's crazy. I've only been an SR 80 owner for a month now and already going to upgrade to the RS 2 within a few weeks...
 In my head I've already 'upgraded' several times, from brand to brand and type to type, haha it's truly amazing. 
 First I wanted to get the 325i first but after doing some serious research I reckon the RS 2 will do everything I want it/her to do. Apart from casual sex.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right, back on topic then


----------



## RAQemUP

Wait till you actually start selling your "old" gear to fund something new.

 I actually just sold a desktop amp recently that I was planning to pocket the money for something in the future but I guess it will probably go straight to this amp.


----------



## chiefroastbeef

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gideonMorrison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First I wanted to get the 325i first but after doing some serious research I reckon the RS 2 will do everything I want it/her to do. Apart from casual sex.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right, back on topic then_

 


 Oh I bet to differ, use your imagination and anything can happen! I can't say much for its resale value after though... bleh


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *evilmerlin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Update: The P3 is US$179 *including* shipping._


----------



## gideonMorrison

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chiefroastbeef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh I bet to differ, use your imagination and anything can happen! I can't say much for its resale value after though... bleh_

 







 Ew. I might give it a little kiss once in a while though


----------



## isao2k8

iBasso told me that future products from them except P3 would have charging circuit. Then I've been afraid to buy 6 rechargeables + big charger with 8 slots...aagh


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *isao2k8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_iBasso told me that future products from them except P3 would have charging circuit. Then I've been afraid to buy 6 rechargeables + big charger with 8 slots...aagh_

 

Because there's no point having a internal charging circuit if you're gonna use user-replaceable batteries, seriously.


----------



## Luminette

no way

 I love charging my rechargables inside of my iQube and not having to bother with anything

 How is there no use for a charging circuit inside an amp just because they are user replacable. How is charging it there different from charging it with your rechargable battery bay?


----------



## evilmerlin

I'm not sure about the charging circuit in the iQube but I know that for the its really really slow for Mini^3 hence the requirement for separate (and faster) charger.

 Personally for me, the main draw of having user replacable batteries is that I don't have to worry about an internal battery dying and I can't replace it. Plus if it runs of out of juice, I can just buy em of the shelf and use it.


----------



## sunneebear

"How is charging it there different from charging it with your rechargable battery bay?"

 There are those who are very serious about their batteries and chargers. Why charge expensive high performance batteries in a generic charger that will shorten its performance and life cycle.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luminette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_no way

 I love charging my rechargables inside of my iQube and not having to bother with anything

 How is there no use for a charging circuit inside an amp just because they are user replacable. How is charging it there different from charging it with your rechargable battery bay?_

 

Because you gotta wait for your amp to fully charge your battery before you use it again. Otherwise it'll just damage the battery if you charge half way through.


----------



## insyte

Darn, I also wish that the P3 had a dac. Anyway, choosing between the d3 and p3 as my possible next purchase.

 I have a maha 8 bay smart charger so I like the concept of using rechargeables, since I usually carry extras, and that I will always have the benefit of having my amp fully charged.

 I'm currently using a mini^3 which takes around 8 hours to be fully charged and its a pain when the batteries run out of juice


----------



## evilmerlin

Few more days and the Heron should be released! Is anybody as excited about it as I am? WOOOHOOO!


----------



## littletree76

I will be excited only if P3 come with 4th-channel technology just like D3 and the 6 AAA batteries can supply sufficient current and voltage to drive difficult-to-drive headphones such as K701, K601 and HD650. I don't mind even case of P3 is as big as previous end-of-line iBasso D1 model and there is lack of built-in battery and charging features (iBasso's charing circuit has been problematic anyway).

 Insufficient driving capability is the reason why I have sold all portable headphone amplifiers and opted for desktop versions with AC supply (such as Zero/Beresford DACs and Octavart headphone amplifier).


----------



## isao2k8

iBasso
 Released! 179USD.


----------



## evilmerlin

YAY!! Its quite big though, bigger than the Viper.

 The opamp set provided is quite similar to the one offered by Hiflight.


----------



## insyte

anyone ordered yet? review/impressions would be nice


----------



## HiFlight

Mine should be here on Monday....Will post initial impressions. This should prove to be a really popular amp, given the opamp rolling possibilities and AAA battery power.

 I've got a bunch of opamps just waiting for their chance!


----------



## isao2k8

Can't wait your review! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially about SQ in comparison to iQube.


----------



## gideonMorrison

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *isao2k8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can't wait your review! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially about SQ in comparison to iQube._

 

x2!


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gideonMorrison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_x2!_

 

Well, it was possible to find an opamp combination that makes the D2 sound about identical to the Predator, so it should also be possible to come close to the SQ of the iQube. 

 Fortunately, I have one of those to make A-B comparisons while testing. 

 HiFlight


----------



## jamato8

I am looking forward to your impressions, best opamp combo and hearing the amp myself.


----------



## evilmerlin

I wonder if the opamp combos that worked great on the Viper could be translated to the Heron?


----------



## junkimchi

please forgive me for my ignorance but what are opamps?


----------



## Spadge

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *junkimchi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_please forgive me for my ignorance but what are opamps?_

 

Operational Amplifiers.

 As for what they do.... well I'm not qualified enough to say


----------



## littletree76

Received following message from iBasso support regarding driving capability of Heron P3 (for AKG K601/K701 and HD650):

 Dear Sir, 
 Thank you for your email. 
 The P3 can drive them well with the transistore BUF. If you feel it is not good enough, you can order a pair of BUF634, and place them on the BUF sockets. 
 There is not big difference btw the adapter power and the 6 AAA batteries. 

 Look like having six AAA batteries and six sockets for op-amp rolling (both buffer and amplifier stages) is the right choice to supply sufficient voltage/current to big cans.

 You can see opamp as analog equivalence of integrating discrete logic circuits built with many transistors into single package of integrated circuit (IC chip). Opamp is an alternative of discrete transistors to build amplifier.


----------



## mrarroyo

I have a P3 and a D3 on the way. Now I have to and get lots of batteries!!! NEW TOYS!


----------



## RAQemUP

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a P3 and a D3 on the way. Now I have to and get lots of batteries!!! NEW TOYS!_

 

Saw over on some hot deal forums that Target is clearancing out some of their Duracell battery 2 packs of both AA and AAA. Comes out to .25 cents per battery. I bought 10 of each personally and if I do end up getting the Heron prob buy 20 more of the AAA.


----------



## younglee200

Dumb question, but:

 Are these (D3 and P3) compatible with re-chargable AA batteries?


----------



## isao2k8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *younglee200* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dumb question, but:

 Are these (D3 and P3) compatible with re-chargable AA batteries?_

 

*AAA* rechargeables work with them.


----------



## mrarroyo

Thanks for the update RAQemUP.


----------

